# Hossenfeffer



## Canoncan (May 25, 2005)

This fellow came out during my morning stroll.


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2005)

What a portrait!
And this is a WILD hare???? Wild as in "not used to human beings"? WOW. Only you can get these photos (I have found out why all wild animals run away from me: they have had reports in their Wild Animal News that this one goes about in her car killing them... :cry: That's why. I am sure! 

What is your title supposed to mean, though? Please help me there...


----------



## Chiller (May 25, 2005)

Canoncan...this photos is awesome.  Very well done. I bet if you zoom into his eye, you can see your reflection.  Great work. !!!


----------



## thebeginning (May 25, 2005)

so close and so sharp!  did you use your 500 for that one? those things are pretty jumpy and paranoid usually.


----------



## Canoncan (May 25, 2005)

I was actually standing still when it walked out on the path. This shot below was at 100mm the top one was 300mm and enlarged slightly, the closest I got before it joined LaFoto's animals and ran away was about 25ft. This one is not of great quality but shows the entire hare. Hossenfeffer is from an old Bugs Bunny Cartoon, it is supposed to be some type of rabbit dish.


----------



## AIRIC (May 25, 2005)

Nice and sharp. 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (May 25, 2005)

Nice and sharp, just like you 

Eric


----------



## aprilraven (May 25, 2005)

thats a great shot! love the detail...after reading chiller, i had to see if i could see you in the reflection....no luck with me...but i can see her eyelashes...and the gleam in her eye...cool cool shot....(you must have been verwy verwy qwiet!!!  screwy wabbit....)   :mrgreen:


----------



## M @ k o (May 25, 2005)

Nice and crisp, just like a carrot. :mrgreen: As alwayz.


----------



## John E. (May 25, 2005)

Your getting some real nice sharp images from your 20d and lenses, starting to think I have a bad copy, but it's probably just me. Great title again, I knew what it was immediatly, saw the cartoon probably a hundred or so times and I still like it. Good capture.


----------



## photo gal (May 25, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Nice and sharp, just like you
> 
> Eric



You don't mind if I quote Eric do ya???   :thumbup:


----------



## pursuer (May 25, 2005)

Beautiful shot, amazing detail.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (May 25, 2005)

Daffy would be proud!  I had a chance like this yesterday am early, but the Geddy Lee from Rush was screaming when I rolled down my window.. I bet that the wabbit is now in Albuquerque NM.. lol!! great shots!


----------



## OBrien (May 26, 2005)

Great shot. It's in the eye...


----------

